# You know i just can't take it anymore!



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I am sorry my brothers! The economy wows state of the union whatever! The 10 - 13 requests a day for sources is really wearing me thin! Kindly follow the rules as from this day forward if you break them! You shall leave me no choice ! 
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/274469-sticky-please-guys-adhere-rules.html


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

:drinking:

Tony let's meet for a cigar and a drink!

Sorry you were pushed over!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> :drinking:
> 
> Tony let's meet for a cigar and a drink!
> 
> Sorry you were pushed over!


You know i would love to ROCKMAN!
Next month you and Batista and Pt Pablo are going to get tired of entertaining me!
What i wanna know is which one of you is going to survive a 200 M.P.H. pass in my Corvette! Just kidding i would never put you in harms way! Look forward to hooking up with you guys! You are great BOTL!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Looking forward to it  add dav0 to the mix.

And honestly Tony I think your generous personality and overall "niceness" bit you in the ass on this one, sorry it happened though, I can see how it would finally make you snap!

Everyone sees the loving Tony The Twangster and figures they can PM you for a source...and I know how some of those PMs go, no hellos, no thanks for the information....just a PM saying "where is my source"

Take care bro.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Sorry brother. 

While I miss CC's now that I am back stateside I also have yet to ask anyone because I feel like I have not contributed enough here to even validate a source. Funny enough though I have been asked a few times and Ray is right, no friendship of even giving a damn for many, just give me a source.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Tony that is absurd! What a PITA!!!
I hear ya man, even once a day would be a pain in the ass!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

You know Zach i don't mind if someone is a friend! You know i go out of the way for friends! But to me out of the blue and ask for sources turns me right off! :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Your a great BOTL Tony, anyone who has had a discussion with you, or read most of your posts knows that! :first:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you Zach attack BTY!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Sorry Tony, hope it gets better now.

I knew that I should have tried to hook up with you last week while I was in the city. Should not have let work get in the way.

Although you could have met me at Bar and Books at about2:30 Friday morning. Cool that you have places open until 4:00.

tony


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

There is a BIG difference between "verifying" a persons source and asking for one......and manner count. Tony, have a cocktail, things will be better tomorrow


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Tony just think in a few hours it will be time for some egg whites, black coffee and a cigar


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Ditto Tony
I just had one from someone I have no clue who he is, My answer...


Sorry bro we decided for our safety to know people for longer or at least get to know them better before getting into this. If after a couple 2/3 more months and more puff time you still need help feel free to ask again.

I hope this doesn't sound harsh but many of us lose vendors giving info out without knowing them. it is illegal you know LOL It took me a long time to develop mine.

Dave


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Just remember we ALL have to start somewhere and that means that if one professes to love CC's and all that it brings then it is only "natural" for people to consult you for an opinion on where to buy. I was in that boat once and had to tailor my approach to be more of what Bull Man states as a verification of what I believed might be a good source for CC's. That approach has served me well!

If your biggest concern is being overloaded by members asking you for information well then I would have to say you have a great life! Dont sweat the small stuff!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey Tony can you tell me a source to get really good, 






legit, 









aged,


















prime rib?


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Sorry people are harassing you man. that's just not right there are rules for a reason.

If people learn how to do research I'm sure they can find sources on their own. I did


----------



## DustinFuente (Dec 8, 2009)

Tony you're the man. I know some guys helped me out when I asked but I felt as though I had been around long enough and tried to not be rude about it. The whole point of forums such as this, is to help each other out with a hobby that we all love, but some people stumble upon the forum and then try to take advantage of it. Just like everything, if you give someone an inch, they'll take a mile. It's almost to the point now a days that you cant help anyone and that is sad.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

BMack said:


> Hey Tony can you tell me a source to get really good,
> 
> legit,
> 
> ...


Ha! :lol:

I was just gonna ask him where he gets his poppyseed bagels!!!!! :hungry:

:wave:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey Tony, sorry to hear this is happening to you. It's not cool at all. I have not been asked yet, but I'm sure I wouldn't like some random stranger asking for a source. You're a great BOTL!!:high5:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Rock31 said:


> Looking forward to it  *add dav0 to the mix.*
> 
> And honestly Tony I think your generous personality and overall "niceness" bit you in the ass on this one, sorry it happened though, I can see how it would finally make you snap!
> 
> ...


What am I a f**kin mirage? Tony, you're good people, sometimes too good. Look forward to getting together.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

The way I see it, this community is like one big pot luck. If you bring something in the mix, you'll get greater rewards. If you come empty handed, you'll leave empty handed and bitter.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Some people never learn. If you extend your hand in friendship you will eventually make new friends. If you only extend your hand 'palms up', you're just being an a*****e.


Tony, you're too good of a BOTL to have to put up with that crap. Forget those chumps and have a nice smoke. I'd join you if it wasn't a few hour drive!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Sources? I thought everyone got their Cubans from cbid.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear you are getting harassed for sources, you are not the first person I've heard getting bombarded with PM's for sources from random people who don't participate. Hope it blows over.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Animal said:


> Sources? I thought everyone got their Cubans from cbid.


No, no, no! :nono:

:director: I'm tellin ya, call U.N.I.C.E.F.! ound:

.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

fiddlegrin said:


> No, no, no! :nono:
> 
> :director: I'm tellin ya, call U.N.I.C.E.F.! ound:
> 
> .


Phil, I think you're mistaken, brother. I saw it right there on the website...Gran Habano (from 2002!):razz:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

scottw said:


> What am I a f**kin mirage? Tony, you're good people, sometimes too good. Look forward to getting together.


You are a legend!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.



Animal said:


> Phil, I think you're mistaken, brother. I saw it right there on the website...Gran Habano (from 2002!)


*Snahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!* :high5:

.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

T, two words for you:

Stop

Answering

:smoke:


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> T, two words for you:
> 
> Stop
> 
> ...


:rockon:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Seriously, let's just stop joking around. Here you go guys, the source:









Here's a link: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCcQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.thesource.com%2F&rct=j&q=the%20source&ei=MFnLTcTBJeLj0gGAseT5CA&usg=AFQjCNE3vN3eatdEM4DnBnRyffwHCQyEdw&cad=rja


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

You get yours from Ice Cube? I would check the long filler on those, it might be more from Humboldt than Cuba.


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

you could always respond posing as a fed...I bet that would stop 'em

and Cube's signature swishers aren't bad with a few months on them...don't hate.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

So this is the real reason that Habanos hermits don't leave the cave ... as soon as you step foot outside you get mobbed by cc-rabid strangers. 

Hopefully this is nothing a Party Short & black coffee can't fix.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

scottw said:


> What am I a f**kin mirage? Tony, you're good people, sometimes too good. Look forward to getting together.


No doubt we will hook up its a long summer, sorry i missed you last time out!


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

suck man. especially at this frequency!

i've had one pushy a$$hole ask me about bunch of stuff, i noticed he got perma-banned few weeks later. karma. though i've already spilled few beens 

maybe send them to a source you know for a fact sells fakes :evil:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Just to be fair...

Whenever we espouse the virtues of Cuban cigars, particularly in the non Habanos forums, we are likely to get these sorts of questions. I try to just be polite, or in worse case scenarios ignore.

My biggest problem is when a brother I respect has a request and I can't help out.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Next thing is that they'll just start asking you to send cigars...nevermind the source! LOL :doh:oke:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Tony you are clearly one of THE most respected BOTL on this forum and you have been very kind to me so I hope everyone reads this thread and gets the message. Have a GREAT day, Tony - you definitely deserve it!!:tea:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Damn I did not ask a question because of this thread, Tony you have gotten in my head now! LOL


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

Sooooo you don't want me PMing you about sources anymore? I thought you were playing hard to get. That's why I stepped up the frequency, to make it more fun.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

CeeGar said:


> Next thing is that they'll just start asking you to send cigars...nevermind the source! LOL :doh:oke:


Somebody already did a couple of weeks back!
Haven't seen him around lately i guess he is embarrassed! I remembered a BOTL asking him for help once. He refused him this was in the Non Cuban section not here.
Funny thing is i send people cigars all the time. I tell them keep it on the down low. Just P.M me when you get them let me know how you like them. I do that specifically because their enjoyment are my thanks. And to avoid people i don't know asking me for cigars.:violin:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Tony sends some great cigars and always includes that little note saying "Post pictures of these and I will send a deer to your house to bite your face"

I just hope this gets out there and others understand where you are coming from.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the PM's Tony. I've got a pretty good idea who they are and I am sure by now they've seen this thread and it will stop.

On another note, sending someone a PM asking for cigars is just sad.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Thats insane! I can't believe you get that freakin many! Start asking for naked pictures of their moms and see how they feel after that..lol.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

WilsonRoa said:


> Thats insane! I can't believe you get that freakin many! Start asking for naked pictures of their moms and see how they feel after that..lol.


ROFL :rofl:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> So this is the real reason that Habanos hermits don't leave the cave ... as soon as you step foot outside you get mobbed by cc-rabid strangers.
> 
> Hopefully this is nothing a Party Short & black coffee can't fix.


Charlie - remember the guy that met up with us at a local herf? Believe is sole intention was to obtain sources and how to order the sticks. Once he obtained this knowledge, he was gone and never seen again.


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> Thats insane! I can't believe you get that freakin many! Start asking for naked pictures of their moms and see how they feel after that..lol.


:biglaugh:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I am still amazed that this goes on even after reading this thread a couple of times. I am also laughing my ass off due to some of the replies. Sending a deer to their house to bite their face??!? LMAO, thats awesome.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> Thats insane! I can't believe you get that freakin many! Start asking for naked pictures of their moms and see how they feel after that..lol.


You know the balls on some people are really huge! I will give you an example! When i used to ride a Harley we used to meet up at Pizza City on cross Bay Blvd in Howard beach Queens. At least once a night some rich kid would show up with his old lady. Walk right over and say " Nice Bike How about letting me take her for a ride" To which the immediate response was "Sure how about letting me take your old lady for a ride"
:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

lmao.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

I was going to do this a different way but got it wrong and got spanked (rules are rules no biggie) but isnt there an invention going around called a search engine??:drum:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

IDK about everyone else but when I Goo:tape2: ... search for CCs I get taken right to Tony's private message page . According to reviews his are legit and he ships pretty fast too. :fear:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

I really do not see someone asking for cigars via PM. Crazy world.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

That's rough Tony, I would react the same way. But on the other hand, take it as a kind of compliment. You're a well-known, trustworthy, and prominent member here...people know you've got a line on the goods and probably see you as a good source of information. That being said, I wouldn't be inclined to respond to those replies, either!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You know the balls on some people are really huge! I will give you an example! When i used to ride a Harley we used to meet up at Pizza City on cross Bay Blvd in Howard beach Queens. At least once a night some rich kid would show up with his old lady. Walk right over and say " Nice Bike How about letting me take her for a ride" To which the immediate response was "Sure how about letting me take your old lady for a ride"
> :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


Tony, I am just disappointed in you. _Everybody_ knows that New Park has the best pizza in Howard Beach. What were you thinking going to anywhere else?!?!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

JGD said:


> Tony, I am just disappointed in you. _Everybody_ knows that New Park has the best pizza in Howard Beach. What were you thinking going to anywhere else?!?!


New Park has the best Pizza in all of Queens to this day. But we didn't go to Pizza City for the food. It was a huge hangout motor cycles, custom cars, girls. Food just really didn't seem that important when compared to everything else.:laser::laser::laser::laser::laser:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Haha I gotcha. I asked my wife about pizza city and she said that she gas never heard of it- how long ago was this?


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> ............Food just really didn't seem that important when compared to everything else.:laser::laser::laser::laser::laser:


:bowdown: This... is a _*Timeless Truth!*_ :thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

JGD said:


> Haha I gotcha. I asked my wife about pizza city and she said that she gas never heard of it- how long ago was this?


I used to hang out there right after high school that was 1977 went to the Marines came back in the 80's it was still there. Got rid of my Harley in the late 1989 it was still there! I guess it shut down in the early to mid 90's but not really sure. you can see a picture of it here taken by my good friend Billy in 1988!

http://www.howardbeach.com/Photos/tabid/75/AlbumID/415-3/Default.aspx


----------



## TheLurch (Dec 28, 2009)

I remember asking a BOTL for some help on sources once, but tried to handle it the best that I could. He gave me some suggestions, but I never wanted/asked for any of his cigars to try...that is madness. I thanked him then, and now because of this thread, I think I may thank him....in a more "explosive" way..


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

TheLurch said:


> I remember asking a BOTL for some help on sources once, but tried to handle it the best that I could. He gave me some suggestions, but I never wanted/asked for any of his cigars to try...that is madness. I thanked him then, and now because of this thread, I think I may thank him....in a more "explosive" way..


I know what you mean. I asked a couple of guys some questions via PM(not necessarily sources) and both times I truly felt like a bother and apologized for the PM and thanked them for their time. I also told them it was ok if they told me to F-off for wasting their time... I don't see how any one could just PM someone and ask for cigars and I've heard a few people mention that people have asked to be bombed. I don't see how people can do that.

I did and have noted everyone that has helped me along the way and hopefully, eventually I will have the funds to thank them the appropriate way. :target:


----------

